# Eyelash vipers



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

im new here so i thought id show you all a pic of one of my new eyelash vipers


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

all im getting is red crosses mate


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

all sorted now


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate, how you finding them?


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

They are great. They have a very calm temperament which can either be a good thing or a bad thing with venomous (less chance of getting attacked every time i open the viv but more chance of getting too confident with them.

I just got these 2 from hamm at the weekend and 1 fed last night and the other didnt but im not too worried about that yet.

As a display animal though i really cant think of anything that beats these little guys


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

they are stunning animals, both of my venomous are unnervingly calm, which like you say can be good and bad.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

were they on the table on the left as you go in because if they were i think they are the brother and sisters of 2 i purchased, and they look the same.:mf_dribble:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Very very nice.


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> were they on the table on the left as you go in because if they were i think they are the brother and sisters of 2 i purchased, and they look the same.:mf_dribble:


One is, the other is from a different breeder.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

stunning little snakes


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my all time favourite snakes... but i could never have ne 

as i have seizures and have been told these little guys could finish me off.. but hey what a way to go ...

they are stunning

thanks for posting the pics..

I WANT :flrt:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

beautiful bothreichis you got there! just about to get into hots and these are high up my list of "must gets!"


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

That is soooooo Beautiful ..... I would love HOT snakes , but I just dont feel confident enough .... Im still nervous (not that nervous , please dont lecture me !) with my snakes ... and have kept snakes for 8 yrs ....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Stunners : victory:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Great pictures and stunning snake!!


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

*Best looking species on earth bar none.*
*Just applied for a dwa so fingers crossed.*


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd be interested to see what kind of set-ups you use for these and what kind of security on the set-up you employ.

They'd make a great arboreal display snake alongside my chondros and emeralds but not sure I really want to go down the hot route.

Just how different is the day-to-day care of these from one of the more aggressive non-venomous arboreals like atb's and emeralds? I'd imagine that a lot of the precautions you'd have to take with one of these vipers are very similar to the ones I already take with some of my more "bitey" gtp's and etb's (even though the consequences of a bite are obviously not even in the same league!).


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> I'd be interested to see what kind of set-ups you use for these and what kind of security on the set-up you employ.
> 
> They'd make a great arboreal display snake alongside my chondros and emeralds but not sure I really want to go down the hot route.
> 
> Just how different is the day-to-day care of these from one of the more aggressive non-venomous arboreals like atb's and emeralds? I'd imagine that a lot of the precautions you'd have to take with one of these vipers are very similar to the ones I already take with some of my more "bitey" gtp's and etb's (even though the consequences of a bite are obviously not even in the same league!).


I dont have any pics of the setup at the minute but ill try take some in the next few days. Because they are currently tiny I have them in sealable tubs inside a locked viv. 

I agree with these being some of the most attractive snakes available and they are the only reason i got a DWA licence (although i may get a gaboon in a few years time)

As for their day to day care i dont feel as if im the best person to ask as ive only had them about a week so everything i know is just what ive read on caresheets but so far its pretty much the same as looking after my ATB's


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

on the christmas list now


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> I dont have any pics of the setup at the minute but ill try take some in the next few days. Because they are currently tiny I have them in sealable tubs inside a locked viv.
> 
> I agree with these being some of the most attractive snakes available and they are the only reason i got a DWA licence (although i may get a gaboon in a few years time)
> 
> As for their day to day care i dont feel as if im the best person to ask as ive only had them about a week so everything i know is just what ive read on caresheets but so far its pretty much the same as looking after my ATB's


Are these your first hots? Sounds like they might be worthing thinking about. don't think they're being bred in the UK though, are they?


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

stuning looking snake, if i ever owned hots this would be one of my must have ... stunning display snake as others have said, my other most fave has got to be gaboon viper as a nice meaty snake to own :mf_dribble:
i do love snakes with colour and or pattern :blush:


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

stunning...there sooo cute with there little eyelashes!!!...gotta b one of my faves!!!....jealous


----------



## lashes (Mar 20, 2008)

essexchondro said:


> Are these your first hots? Sounds like they might be worthing thinking about. don't think they're being bred in the UK though, are they?


Yes these are my first hots. A couple of years ago i bought 2 ATB's just to practice handling hots. I know atbs arent venomous but i treated them as if they were so that i could practice handling arboreal snakes on a hook etc.

Ive never seen any eyelash vipers for sale in the UK but that doesnt mean they arent being bred. Im hoping to get 1 or 2 more over the next couple of years and hopefully set up a breeding project. That will be a few years away yet though.

Because ive never seen them in the UK before i wasnt sure whether approx £100 each was a good price but i really didnt mind because i went to hamm purely to buy these. I was actually surprised how many of these were at hamm. Some of the other colours and patterns were quite nice too but not quite as eye catching.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

essexchondro said:


> I'd be interested to see what kind of set-ups you use for these and what kind of security on the set-up you employ.
> 
> They'd make a great arboreal display snake alongside my chondros and emeralds but not sure I really want to go down the hot route.
> 
> Just how different is the day-to-day care of these from one of the more aggressive non-venomous arboreals like atb's and emeralds? I'd imagine that a lot of the precautions you'd have to take with one of these vipers are very similar to the ones I already take with some of my more "bitey" gtp's and etb's (even though the consequences of a bite are obviously not even in the same league!).


 
there isnt a great deal of difference in keeping Chondros and eyelash vipers (in the care fields i mean) a little more humidity is required.

ive had them for some time now and they seem to do well, just be super carefull they are fast and unpredictable.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

nice snakes, great pics:no1:

how venemous are theese guys?

if i ever had hots would love a mamba or a Bitis parviocula, but no were near confident enough round snakes so pics of them and viperkeepers vids will have to do me! lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

knighty said:


> nice snakes, great pics:no1:
> 
> how venemous are theese guys?


venomous enough to ruin your week, but unlikely to kill you, but it is possible.


----------



## muddz123 (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing snake, beatiful colour


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

i'm jelous. One of the hots I want but will probably never get. I don't think i'll ever have many.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Mason said:


> i'm jelous. One of the hots I want but will probably never get. I don't think i'll ever have many.


 
I also would love one or two but never see them for sale :bash: so very nearly went to hamm but something else came up so houton at the back end of the year is a defiant trip.....: victory:

Unless someone has some for sale first.......:whistling2:


----------

